# Upgrade to Clubman



## ramblingon (Jul 15, 2009)

Congratulate me - I have just upgraded my VW van to a 1995 Clubman, I collect it on Wednesday, Has anyone got any user instructions they can give me a link to? as you can imagine I am all excited and wish to immerse myself in the moment, any problems to look out for with this model? And can anyone tell me why some have bathroom windows and some not?


----------



## paulmold (Apr 2, 2009)

Take a look at www.autosleeper.forumotion.co.uk a new forum for Autosleeper owners.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Rambling

Congratulations on joining the Autosleepers Elite!! :lol: :lol:

I've moved you to the A/S forum for better responses.

Have a look at the Autosleeper Owners Club (which I am not promoting :roll: ) there will probably be an information sheet available for your van.

http://www.asoc.fsnet.co.uk/

Unfortunately you have to join to get it (£15 per year I think) and they are still steam driven! No internet downloads, you have to send a stamped addressed envelope, and the cash for the sheet, and it comes via snail mail.

May still be worth the hassle though, as the sheet will probably have been written by a very enthusiastic owner - and will have been verified as accurate by A/S themselves.

Allegedly! :roll:

Dave


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftoptitle-3420-top-tips-for-monocoque-autosleepers.html

Take a look here as the ideas have been great to follow.
We Love our Clubman :wink:


----------

